# superduty spring upgrades??



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

It was not possiible to get the plow package on one of my superdutys PSD. I have the 4700lb springs.

Should I buy the tuff country add a leaf for $100 (don't know what that will raise my spring rate too)

Or

Buy the ford x-code springs (plow package springs)

Thanks Howard


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Same situation here, mine states: 4,800 lbs.

The Ford "X" springs would be the way to go, that's what I did.

The is a way to get your truck recertified, I got the information how to in an email, I'll research and see if I can find the infor for you.

Rick


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I just set up a 02 F-350 Crew Cab PSD 8' single rear wheel. It had the "V" code leafs in front. Swapped out "V"(5,200lb.) for "X"(6,000lb.). You should know that the ride height really did not change. I thought it would give me more height but it looked the same. I added 1 additional leaf to the "X" spring fronts and finally the truck sits more or less level.

The more time I look at the truck the more I think I'm going to bump up the back by 1 or 2 leafs.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Different weight ratings do not always translate into lift. Same for lift springs. Lift kits often have different rate from soft to heavy to allow for different truck design.

I like having the back a little higher. Makes the truck look good empty and ovoids having the rear sit low with a moderate load.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Howard,

Go for the X's. The improvement in the ride is worth it alone The truck will no longer "dive" when cornering.

I actually have both, X's and TC A-a-L's. I got 1.5" of lift after swapping my stock "U"s(4700 lb.) to X's. I had a severe case of spring sag and had them replaced under warranty. Then got another 1.5" with the TC's. I then swapped my stock 2" rear blocks with 4"ers.

Greg


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Air bags worked great for me in the back. I don't know how they would work for the front. I would think they would work OK.

www.macsspring.com


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I must have the info on another hard drive, I'll swap some out and let you know.

If not one of the moderators here Chuck Smith might also have some info for you.

Rick


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I wish I could get my dealer to replace them under warranty... I have probably an 1" of sag compared to a 2003 on the lot.


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rooster _
> *Same situation here, mine states: 4,800 lbs.
> 
> The Ford "X" springs would be the way to go, that's what I did.
> ...


I understand you are still looking. Please post the information when you find it. The two questions I have are 1) where do I find the V-code or the X-code and 2) did you guys just drive into Ford and say " hey, put the X springs on them" and they did?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Marshal,

Sorry I haven't had a chance to give you a call I get wrapped up in things during the day and forget Then when I think of it, I don't have your number with me! I'll be in touch soon 

If you look at the sticker on the drivers side door jamb, under "SPR" are your spring codes. There are two letters. The first is your front springs and the second is your rears. You can buy the X springs from the parts counter. Last I heard they were around $135 ea. They are relativly easy to install if you have an extra set of hands and a heavy floor jack. It's also alot cheaper than having the dealer do it. I had mine changed under warranty when the truck was about 2 mos. old, but that took a little pursuading since it was considered an "upgrade". I said, rather firmly, if your going to replace the springs, I want the X's. I don't want to be back in in 2 mos. with the same problem. After some himming and hawing, they agreed, Thank God!!

Greg


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I want to order a 350 4x4 diesel c&c and it comes with a front axel rating of 5200LBS now I should say that i want the x springs because, i will order it with plow prep or just say that i want the front rated at 6K lbs?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Tillerman1664,

Sorry for the delay response,

Look on the drivers inside door post. it should be listed there.

Dockboy is the one who had Ford replace his springs.


Rick


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *I want to order a 350 4x4 diesel c&c and it comes with a front axel rating of 5200LBS now I should say that i want the x springs because, i will order it with plow prep or just say that i want the front rated at 6K lbs? *


cat320,

If you order the truck with the plow pkg.(assuming it's available for the model config.), you WILL get the "X" code front springs. Now even though the X springs are rated for 6000 lbs., you will still only have a front axle rating of 5200 lbs. That rating is limited by the axle, not the springs. The extra rating on the springs just helps give extra support for the plow. The only way to get a front axle rating of 6000 lbs is to order a 550

Greg


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

250s 350s 450s 550s made in 2002 and newer have THE SAME front axle, A dana 60.

250s and 350 SRW 1999 2001 had dana 50s, DRW 350s 450s 550s had the dana 60.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chtucker _
> *250s 350s 450s 550s made in 2002 and newer have THE SAME front axle, A dana 60.
> 
> 250s and 350 SRW 1999 2001 had dana 50s, DRW 350s 450s 550s had the dana 60. *


I KNOW!

But the fact is, you can not buy a 250, 350, or 450 with a "Certified" Front GAWR of 6000 lbs.!! You must buy a 550 to get that. The max. "certified" Front GAWR for a 250 and 350 is 5200 lbs. and 5600 lbs. for a 450, even though they may have 6000 lb. springs on them.:waving:

Greg


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

That may be true, but after the Warranty the only thing Ford can do is make noise. I have my F 250 over recomended weights every week several times a week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Me Too Practically everyday 

Greg


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Once when scaled the rear axle was at 8200 lbs or so, and the front about 7300 or so. Heavy load, if I remember right my total gross was 28K lbs.


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

so If I put the x springs on how do you get it recertified


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Dang I can't even findf a ford dealer who seems to know what I am talking about!, Just got off the phone with the local dealer in Prince Frederick, I told him that my sticker read spr/V B and I want to replace the V with and X spring, he then tells me " Ford does not list its spring s by weight, I replied yes I unterstand Ford uses letters and he just did not get it,
If any one herer in Md can help with a dealer that knows whats going on please send me to them 
Thanks Bo


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Bo,

Sorry! I thought you had the part #

Ford part # 2C3Z-5310-AF

You can order them at Ford Parts

$117 ea. plus shipping 

Greg


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Greg , I just ordered them from your Ford link , what a breeze,, Bo


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

I had the 4800# springs in my F350 (dealer told me it had the plow package but it didn't), and I just had a leaf added and it raised the GVW by 1200 lbs. Luckily the dealer covered the cost, it was about $300 with installation. This was plenty to handle my 8' fisher.


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

bad news fordparts.com said it would be 75.00 to ship each spring, so I bagged on it and will buy from a local dealer,, Bo


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Does anybody know what the actual markings (part number or other) are on the springs?


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

OK the X springs are inhand to the tune $ of257 and change
Now anybody want to help me put them on,, Bo


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

the spring are on and the handling is much improved, It raised her up about 1.25 " the drivers side is still lower took about 4 hrs on the first one and one hour on the second (slow learner)
Thanks Dockboy for all your help


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Dockboy _
> *
> 
> But the fact is, you can not buy a 250, 350, or 450 with a "Certified" Front GAWR of 6000 lbs.!! You must buy a 550 to get that. The max. "certified" Front GAWR for a 250 and 350 is 5200 lbs. and 5600 lbs. for a 450, even though they may have 6000 lb. springs on them.:waving:
> ...


Greg, That F-450 that we had the problems with the V plow, on the door jamb, the FAWR listed is 6000. If the truck was here, I would snap a pic. I posted in the other thread, that Western paid for a front spring upgrade after the V plow was installed, but I don't know all the details of that. I am 100% sure the FAWR is 6000 on that truck though. I will have to look at the three F-550's we have and see what they have listed.

~Chuck


----------

